# payne furnace inducer motor



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Post the model # of the furnace and serial # and a pic of the inducer motor and furnace with doors off.


----------



## minime_moomey (Feb 18, 2010)

Model# pgm8aa060155
Serial#2103A25998

Sorry, this would have been helpful earlier! The cold must be getting to my brain.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Payne/Carrier parts are EXPENSIVE and that unit needs replacing, cannot be manipulated. Not easy to replace as you need to replace the motor AND the wheel in the fan. The wheel bends VERY easily and gets off balance. I would recommend a Payne or Carrier or Bryant (Carrier owns all 3 of them)dealer as that way if it vibrates/gets noisy etc you have a warranty and they have to make it work. I have changed a couple dozen of them and it is not that easy. First time is always the worst. Get them to clean and show you the flame sensor. Needs cleaning once a year. Is it damp in the furnace area? looks rusty to me. Dampness will shorten the life of the circuit board etc so a de-humidifier is recommended.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

PITA inducer.

If your brave. And don't mind the wife saying I told you so if you damage the new wheel. Try it.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

PITA furnace. All those 34" Rheems and Carriers are a "Payne" to work on. :laughing: LOL. Takes 2-3 hrs to change a fan motor on a Rheem high, by the time you disconnect all the plumbing etc and fix the leaks later.:yes:


----------



## minime_moomey (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. Time to bite the bullet and get one ordered.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

did you pull the housing off and check for birds trapped in there? i think my record is 5-6 in one inducer motor :whistling2:


----------



## minime_moomey (Feb 18, 2010)

plummen said:


> did you pull the housing off and check for birds trapped in there? i think my record is 5-6 in one inducer motor :whistling2:


5-6 in ONE?!?! LOL. That is impressive. Now Im going to ask a question in fear of getting flamed, but what do you mean by the "housing"? Are you talking like the main front part that the inducer motor is connected to or something else? I have time to mess with it today, so I can definately give it a shot.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

the housing unbolts from front of furnace and flue pipe.Itscommon around here for birds to sit on top of open chimneys to warm up,but sometimes the flue gas basically knocks them out causing them to drop into chimney.
Anyway sometimes they wake up in bottem of chimney and get disoriented trying to get out and end in the inducer motor. :wink: worst thing i ever saw was a full size duck stuck in a chimney of a house by elkhorn river,went to pull the single wall pipe out of the side of brick chimney and came face to face with charbroiled face of duck!      scared the hell out of me to say the least! :laughing:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I had a red squirrel do a kamikaze routine in a 8" clay tile lined chimney. Down the chimney into the vent pipe. Had to pull it out with needle nose pliers, not fun!


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Think my favorite one was a squirrel. Husband started laughing because his wife fed the rodents and this one was so fat it got stuck in a 4" flue. Inducer ran just fine but the pressure switch sure wouldn't close.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Had a guy complain or poor airflow/furnace overheating. Buddy was not to impressed when I handed him a $95 bill to remove the plastic wrapper from his spankin new air filter. Don't imagine he told his wife the "truth".:no:


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: now thats funny,i dont care who ya is!


----------

